# Lexapro is Great



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I am feeling really good and have been since I've been taking Lexapro medication. 

Though I've written about it before, I feel more encouraged as time goes and I continue to feel so much better than I have in a long while.

-Namely: those side effects and personality changes that I was fearful of before I ever tried anxiety medication haven't at all come about; instead my overall mood is much improved -no depression like I felt especially a month or two ago (when I was quite weary with all the struggle); I'm interested in things more, I'm reading more, feeling more enthused with doing art, and most of all I just feel a sort of overall enthusiasm again. 

I think that this is because my mind isn't preoccupied and weighed down by the anxiety and emotional instability that I usually had to deal with. -And I don't experience the fatigue that I think comes from being really emotionally reactive (to little things) because of the usual effort of trying to keep it together.

And I'm enjoyed a lot my volunteer work with the elderly -this makes me feel like a kid again in the sense that I feel that bond with people that we generally probably take for granted and don't realize is actually so grounding and so important. -that without which, you don't have the feeling of connectedness and support to really be happier or get anywhere much in life. 

I'm very happy and very glad and relieved. ...I really should have tried Lexapro years ago. Then ordinary day life would have been that much easier. But at least now, I can start fresh with a much more even 'playing field' (is that the right expression?).

It's like going from having a handicap, where you're weighted down, and having to race, to having that lifted. 

...so this is what feeling "normal" feels like! :yay :boogie


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I'm v glad you're getting along so well!!

:hs


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

Congrats! :clap


----------



## Anonymous for now (May 15, 2008)

That is good to hear! Before Lexapro, have you tried any other medications? Thanks for sharing your experience.


----------



## spinal97 (May 11, 2008)

I hope Lexapro will work as well for me, I'm on it now! It would be so great to get rid of this anxiety and depression.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Anonymous for now said:


> That is good to hear! Before Lexapro, have you tried any other medications? Thanks for sharing your experience.


No, this is my first.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Very cool, RT!!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

ardrum said:


> Very cool, RT!!


Thanks, Adam.

Hope you're doing well. :kiss


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Yeah, I've been doing a lot to change lately. It's exciting.

Ahemmm... Were you still planning on completing the painting of the greatest image of a human being of all time (me of course)?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

ardrum said:


> Yeah, I've been doing a lot to change lately. It's exciting.
> 
> Ahemmm... Were you still planning on completing the painting of the greatest image of a human being of all time (me of course)?


What!?! ...no dinner, no show: straight to business with you, eh !... :b :lol

...yeah. I'm sorry that I haven't finished it. ops 
Unfortunately, I'm much better at starting projects than I am at finishing them (at least for a while now...). -Already I have 2 pictures of people who I was working on portraits for but which I never finished. :no

...I know: it's bad.

What can I say, other than I'll do my best to get it done.

And, sorry for the sloppiness... :?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

RubyTuesday said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I've been doing a lot to change lately. It's exciting.
> ...


Haha, I tease. Honestly, you don't have to finish it if you don't want to. I don't like for people to have to feel obligations on account of me.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Yes I personally have had good experiences with Lexapro also. So happy to hear its working for you. ((((hugs))))


----------



## Hoppipolla (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks for sharing this. I've been on Lexapro for only two days and I'm scared it's not going to work, but your post makes me feel a bit more optimistic about it. Thank you.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Lexapro sounds swell, but does it have a funny/disturbing song like this one for Paxil?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Hoppipolla said:


> Thanks for sharing this. I've been on Lexapro for only two days and I'm scared it's not going to work, but your post makes me feel a bit more optimistic about it. Thank you.


Just one tip: I was told by someone (don't know if they were actually right) but that your attitude will have some effect on whether a med works for you. She put it that, if you believe it'll work, that it's more likely to. 
...so, likewise, don't worry. Just consider that if this one doesn't work, you can always try another. And that there are many different ones that can work for a person -you have more than one option/opportunity to improve.


----------



## mouse pad (May 3, 2008)

I'm glad that Lexapro is working for you. Does it work for your social anxiety as well?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

mouse pad said:


> I'm glad that Lexapro is working for you. Does it work for your social anxiety as well?


Yes, it seems to. Though, for a while now I don't go out of the house much. But when I have, for example at the supermarket, I notice a significant decrease in anxiety.

Specifically: my emotions are not so fast or overwhelming, but are slower and more 'subtle', so that I feel that I can stay on top of them as opposed to the other way round.

I have had 'slight' SA experiences -mostly just a feeling of sensitivity that so many people are around. But this is all.

One other thing: yesterday I ran out of Lexapro and, due to other appointments, only got to the chemist after midday. And on my way there and doing some shopping for my cat, I felt some of that old anxiety -the acute kind that I've experienced just the last 2 years. ...basically, with me I feel that people look or stare at me. Funnily enough, they may actually be doing so -and my reasoning is because i probably look so uptight.

...with me, my main problem is overly strong emotions and over reactivity. And, of course, the awful feeling of being so on edge and startled and emotional over every little thing. It's an awful way to be -that generally makes everyday life hellish.

And so far, Lexapro, seems to take that away -and I'm less "emotionally raw" and instead more how I genuinely actually feel. And that's the truth. (who wants to react to every little sensation and be so emotional that you're pulled left right and center by whatever's going on around you... :stu )


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

I'm very happy for one of my favorite posters!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Yeah that's very cool indeed. I'm glad you're still doing well with it.

Paxil is beating the crap out of me! Argh!! I thought I was over the hump today with nausea since I didn't notice ANY side effects all day... then I took a dose tonight and a couple hours later I feel blarrhajrhjr I don't even want to think about vomiting... yuck.....


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

I'm pretty much done with Paxil, I think. I saw hardly any improvement.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

srschirm said:


> I'm very happy for one of my favorite posters!


 :thanks , Stan. It's great to see you again.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

ardrum said:


> Yeah that's very cool indeed. I'm glad you're still doing well with it.
> 
> Paxil is beating the crap out of me! Argh!! I thought I was over the hump today with nausea since I didn't notice ANY side effects all day... then I took a dose tonight and a couple hours later I feel blarrhajrhjr I don't even want to think about vomiting... yuck.....


...Yeah, I've been pretty darn lucky. Considering that Lexapro is the first med I've tried, when most people have to try a handful before they get one they're satisfied with. And also, just that side effects-wise, I've felt nothing -more like, this is how I should feel.

...I don't know -maybe consider trying Lexapro, if Paxil doesn't work out for you? :stu (A few people say that Lexapro is pretty good for anxiety.)


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Yeah, so far I'm feeling worse the longer I'm on Paxil. The first few days just involved feeling more subdued/tired. Once the nausea came in...wow! 

I have my doc appointment a week from day (at just about this time), so we'll see where I'm at by then...if there is little change, I might bail out on Paxil since I wouldn't want yet another two weeks (at least) of feeling ill!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

yeah I've been on both. Paxil kicked my *** the first day and made me freak out and want to kill people with my bare hands. I even punched a hole in wall and all. It was horrible. Anyway, I stopped taking it after the first day. Out of all of them I tried (I tried most of them) Lexapro had the least side effects, was the most tolerable and helped the most.

Good luck, Adam. Hopefully things will get better or you'll find something more tolerable for you that works well too.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I don't know if it was the med or other circumstances, but I did pretty good when I was on Lexapro too. I'm currently on Effexor, which I feel hasn't been that effective. I'm hoping to go back to the Lexapro again soon.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> yeah I've been on both. Paxil kicked my *** the first day and made me freak out and want to kill people with my bare hands. I even punched a hole in wall and all. It was horrible. Anyway, I stopped taking it after the first day. Out of all of them I tried (I tried most of them) Lexapro had the least side effects, was the most tolerable and helped the most.
> 
> Good luck, Adam. Hopefully things will get better or you'll find something more tolerable for you that works well too.


Thanks! Wow, that sounds like an awful first day!!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Yeah it was nasty!!!!! and scary!!!!!

ixnay on the paxilnay for me.


----------

